
Show HN: Nap Slide (iOS nap alarm/timer) - rudedogg
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nap-slide-refreshingly-simple/id1049934050?ls=1&mt=8
======
rudedogg
I wanted a nap alarm that was really easy to set (I took naps at lunch, so the
time would vary with traffic, etc). The app is universal and works for iPhone,
iPad & iPod touch. I priced it at $0.99.

It's my first app and I'd appreciate any/all feedback. If you'd like to try it
here are a few promo codes:

    
    
      LP9LH4NXJRLK
      YMW43EEYLXK7
      KXEAPJLNLWLK
    

Thanks!

